# Break Dancing Medic



## ttoude (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=IdAnlxLm 


heres something really scary, Break dancing medic


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 20, 2010)

That was great. B)


----------



## Melclin (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't believe you guys are laughing at this. He's clearly having a seizure. Why isn't anyone doing anything?


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 24, 2010)

I was around in the '80s. I knew break dancing. Break dancing was done by friends of mine. Senator, that's not break dancing.


----------



## Steffah (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you ttoude, I think that just made my day :lol:


----------

